# Got Jeeps?



## Terr Jessee (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's some of mine.










Italeri 1/24 1943 Willys MB










Willys M38, Isreali Defense Force, 1966 Six Days War










Late '50s Willys Jeep pickup--this is a modified diecast.










1953 Willys Civil Defense truck--another modified diecast.

Terr


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's my Dragon 1/6th Scale 1941 Willy's all decked out for the next fight.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A WIP picture of the crappy old Tamiya kit with some converted crew figures. I gave up on this when the similar Bronco jeep was released.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

That's not 1/6 scale thats a real one I can see the licence plate. ( no it really looks real)


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Those are all cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's my one and only Jeep. It is an Academy 1/72 Jeep from there WWII Ground Support Vehicle set. It's about an inch in length.


----------

